

Run more, Code less - redrory
http://redrory.com/?p=123

======
Bostwick
Hacker news has been running a series of these "geeks discover fitness"
articles over the past few weeks. Personally, I do Crossfit, and for people
actually interested in getting fit and fitness in general, I would urge them
to check it out.

My local crossfit gym, the Brooklyn Barbell Club, has programs tailored to all
abilities. A surprising number of people there are involved in software; I
regularly weight lift with a guy who works on Chrome.

I'm a fan of crossfit in general because it keeps fitness fun by rarely
repeating a workout (running 30 minutes everyday is awesome, until you realize
how dull it is), gives me hard data to work with by doing workouts for time or
reps (there's even a startup, <http://beyondthewhiteboard.com/>, dedicated to
tracking crossfit workouts), and provides a huge, supportive community.

------
redrory
Thanks for all the comments. I jogged again today and I'm ready to get down
and dirty into some XCode. 30 days to Application Submit :)

------
lfnik
exercise produces serotonin and dopamine to make you relaxed and focused. It's
great stuff.

------
michaelhalligan
If you're like me and a fat sysadmin, I'd recommend moving somewhere with a
pool, and forcing yourself to swim 2 hours every morning. It does wonders for
your productivity, body, and personal life

